# Bike Rack



## jdh313 (May 19, 2018)

Hi all,

Does anyone have a recommendation for a bike rack? Since the car doesn't have a trailer hitch and I'd prefer not to need to climb on the roof, I'm not sure what my options are. 

Thanks!


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Considering bike rack options too. It costs quite a bit to install a trailer hitch, plus adds weight and might require cutting the rear plastic. Like you, not a fan of putting bikes on the roof. All that really leaves is the type of rear mount bike rack which straps onto the rear hatch door. I've never owned that kind before but from watching videos, they look less stable and also restrict access to the rear door (while attached). I guess it's case of weighing the various pros and cons, depending on how much you use it and under what circumstances (daily rides or long trips, for example). Still undecided right now.


----------



## 1102adam (Apr 9, 2018)

You can order the hitch from etrailer that does not require cutting about 157 us . Instal time 30 minutes for a novice .


----------



## bakkwudz (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't think I would ever consider using a bike carrier that straps to the hatch. I have a Thule 4 bike hitch mount on my gen 1 tig and love it. Like you said, it does require installing a hitch mount but it is the only way that makes sense to me especially if you are carrying the weight of 4 bikes. I probably see 10 hitch mount bike racks for every 1 that straps to the hatch.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Buy this for $125 

https://www.autoanything.com/towing...N3dbOQVgOrF4IPmI35LrCcdGxTx6Fx5BoC73cQAvD_BwE


Get a hitch rack from Thule/Yakima/Kuat/1UP. By far the best way to carry bikes IMO. Easy loading and unloading, solid and sturdy, and will have the least effect on MPG unless you put the bike in the car. 

I have a curt hitch on both my Golf TDI and the Tiguan and use a rack from 1up USA. After a couple hitch racks and roof racks the 1up is by far the best rack I've used. Literally takes 5-7 seconds to load/unload the bike.

DSC01582 by DerekG710, on Flickr


----------



## jdh313 (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I was considering a hatch mount as I don't do enough work on cars to feel comfortable putting on a hitch. I'm not entirely what I'm going to go with at this point. 

Looking back, I regret not negotiating having a hitch installed by the dealer.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

if you dont feel okay doing the install, go to your nearest uhaul. they sell a hitch, not sure if their version requires cutting but they will install it too. also any local shop can install the other brands. no joke, takes 30 minutes


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TDeyeguy said:


> Buy this for $125
> 
> https://www.autoanything.com/towing...N3dbOQVgOrF4IPmI35LrCcdGxTx6Fx5BoC73cQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


I have bike rack for the roof on my golf and have yet to try it on wife's Tiguan. Our bikes are pretty light so I hope it won't be that bad. 

Although, I have consider this one you have. Frees up the top for a shell carrier for those long road trips. Question: does it easily swing out in the event I wanted to get something out of the hatch or do I need to take the bike off completely to do that?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I did the self install of the etrailer Draw-Tite Max-Frame Trailer Hitch Receiver Class III - 2" and paired it with our Yakima Hold Up Tray Style Bike Rack 2"
Works great - just remember to disable the backup sensors when you're in reverse. It'll stop you pretty hard thinking the rack is an obstacle. Learned that pretty quickly!


----------



## cwfoot (Feb 28, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Works great - just remember to disable the backup sensors when you're in reverse. It'll stop you pretty hard thinking the rack is an obstacle. Learned that pretty quickly!


Yes, I learned that real quick also !


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Question: does it easily swing out in the event I wanted to get something out of the hatch or do I need to take the bike off completely to do that?



It will rotate back allowing full hatch access with the bike on. Also, when the bike is off it will fold up nice and close to the car. 

Screen Shot 2018-06-05 at 11.41.58 AM by DerekG710, on Flickr

Screenshot_2018-06-05-11-42-32-1 by DerekG710, on Flickr

With 2 kids and 2 dog cages I need the roof free to carry my Skybox.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TDeyeguy said:


> It will rotate back allowing full hatch access with the bike on. Also, when the bike is off it will fold up nice and close to the car.
> 
> Screen Shot 2018-06-05 at 11.41.58 AM by DerekG710, on Flickr
> 
> ...


That looks great!!! Thank you


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TDeyeguy said:


> It will rotate back allowing full hatch access with the bike on. Also, when the bike is off it will fold up nice and close to the car.
> 
> Screenshot_2018-06-05-11-42-32-1 by DerekG710, on Flickr
> 
> With 2 kids and 2 dog cages I need the roof free to carry my Skybox.


You should really take it off the hitch and stow it in the trunk. It's not like it's hard to do.

I had my 1up clipped by a SUV in a parking lot which destroyed it 5 years ago.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> You should really take it off the hitch and stow it in the trunk. It's not like it's hard to do.
> 
> I had my 1up clipped by a SUV in a parking lot which destroyed it 5 years ago.


That sucks. Did you have it folded up at the time? If so, I'm impressed they managed to hit the rack and not the car. I use it 4-5 times a week, so that's why it stays on all the time. I'm not too worried about it because if it's not in the garage it's backed into a parking spot with curbs on 2 sides.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TDeyeguy said:


> That sucks. Did you have it folded up at the time? If so, I'm impressed they managed to hit the rack and not the car. I use it 4-5 times a week, so that's why it stays on all the time. I'm not too worried about it because if it's not in the garage it's backed into a parking spot with curbs on 2 sides.


Yes, folded up.

It was one of those parking lots with diagonal spots. So, the person pulled all the way up, parked nose first. Then he had to leave, the turn was very tight that he clipped the rack. Saw the security footage. too bad the camera couldn't make out the license plate.


----------



## karyatissa (Dec 12, 2011)

*Thule rack*

I really like the Kuat Sherpa 2 hitch mounted racks. I got a 2" hitch and installed it myself. The orange matches pretty well if you happen to have the orange Tigi.


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

From plenty of experience with both a roof rack and a hitch rack, I can say hitch is the way to go. Cost is about the same for a tow bar and hitch rack versus cross bars and a bike tray, but loading time and frustration go way down with the hitch option. I ordered a Draw Tite hitch before I even took delivery of my Tiguan this past weekend. Curt makes a tow bar if you'd rather not trim the underside of the bumper, but I chose the Draw Tite model for the extra ground clearance it provides. There's another thread in here on just those tow bars, so I'll post some pics of my recommended bike rack:

BuzzRack BuzzRunner H3 (AKA Entourage)

Here are some shots of it on my old Impreza wagon. Haven't installed the tow bar on my Tiguan just yet, but nevertheless should show you what it's like. Build quality is excellent and priced just right around $230-250 on Amazon!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jdh313 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a bike rack? Since the car doesn't have a trailer hitch and I'd prefer not to need to climb on the roof, I'm not sure what my options are.
> 
> Thanks!


See https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Volkswagen/Tiguan/2018/C12177.html?vehicleid=201863249 for info hitches and install info (contains videos)

I prefer a Class III, which opens up the options in terms of hitch racks.

A mast style would be cheaper, but not all options tilt down or swing out of the way for access to the hatch. Such as the Yakima Ridgeback 2 on my 16 Tig.

https://www.yakima.com/?pixlee_album_photo_id=233071366









Works fine as long as you don't have a funky geometry bike, such as a Full-Suspension MTB, or a women's step-through (works fine on my hardtail MTB)


----------



## mikect (Aug 28, 2018)

TDeyeguy said:


> Buy this for $125
> 
> https://www.autoanything.com/towing...N3dbOQVgOrF4IPmI35LrCcdGxTx6Fx5BoC73cQAvD_BwE
> 
> ...


I have had the 1up rack for a while and love it, especially for mountain bikes. My wife is going to get a tiguan soon, and I plan to put the above hitch on it. I noticed the hitch is slightly more recessed under the bumper than on my current car(4runner). Did this pose any issues with clearance for your rack when folded up, or any other times(bike too close to rear hatch etc)? I have the 2-bike rack, and looks like yours is the single, but I think the pivot point should be the same. Thanks!


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Any new racks out there? Going to install a draw-tire hitch and need a rack. I have never used a hitch style rack before. Only used roof bar racks and those strap to the trunk racks.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

mikect said:


> I have had the 1up rack for a while and love it, especially for mountain bikes. My wife is going to get a tiguan soon, and I plan to put the above hitch on it. I noticed the hitch is slightly more recessed under the bumper than on my current car(4runner). Did this pose any issues with clearance for your rack when folded up, or any other times(bike too close to rear hatch etc)? I have the 2-bike rack, and looks like yours is the single, but I think the pivot point should be the same. Thanks!


Sorry, missed this comment. Trunk access isn't affected with the bike on. It pivots low enough that it's not an issue.


scirockalot8v said:


> Any new racks out there? Going to install a draw-tire hitch and need a rack. I have never used a hitch style rack before. Only used roof bar racks and those strap to the trunk racks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I would get a rack that doesn't secure to the bike frame unless you don't care about it getting scratched. I've already cast my vote for the best hitch rack being the 1up. It's drawback is that it's pretty pricey for a single, but most decent quality racks are. Kuat, Yakima, and Thule, all have great racks that don't touch the frame. Just take a few mins to browse their websites and see what fits your budget. Resale value is great on the name brands as well if you ever decide to switch. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jdh313 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! I was considering a hatch mount as I don't do enough work on cars to feel comfortable putting on a hitch. I'm not entirely what I'm going to go with at this point.
> 
> Looking back, I regret not negotiating having a hitch installed by the dealer.


How many bikes are you likely wanting to carry at the same time?


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

scirockalot8v said:


> Any new racks out there? Going to install a draw-tire hitch and need a rack. I have never used a hitch style rack before. Only used roof bar racks and those strap to the trunk racks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not to beat a dead horse, but I've taken two trips from Dallas to Little Rock and back and my BuzzRack Entourage (aka H3; I posted pics above) was rock solid. Couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Interested to see how the hitch bike racks affect the parking sensors.....From the pictures, it seems to be in line with the sensors. Does it go off all the time thinking there is something up close?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TablaRasa said:


> Does it go off all the time thinking there is something up close?


Yes it does


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

There’s enough cargo room in the back I don’t even need one.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Row1Rich said:


> Yes it does


that would annoy the heck out of me. How did you remedy that? or you just keep turning it off when it beeps?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Interested to see how the hitch bike racks affect the parking sensors.....From the pictures, it seems to be in line with the sensors. Does it go off all the time thinking there is something up close?


My sensors have never gone off with the bike on the 1up rack.


Row1Rich said:


> Yes it does


What rack do you have? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

TDeyeguy said:


> My sensors have never gone off with the bike on the 1up rack. What rack do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


4 bike Yakima FullSwing. Used it once a couple months ago for a big trip, really happy with it. Having full access to the open hatch was essential to me during the trip.


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Wierd, yours seems less intrusive to the sensors than mine is, and yet it still beeps at you every time you go into reverse? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Got a yakima hold up 2. Wasn't my first choice but it was just a little over $200 shipped to the door and its brand new. Had to do a test fit without the hitch(comes today).









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice! Solid choice 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Drawtite hitch and yakima hold up 2









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

